# XML mit JavaScript lesen und ausgeben



## Hakouna (13. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe ein Problem, das ich mit Googeln net lösen konnte.
Also, In meiner JSP-Seite lade ich aus dem Simulator eine XML-Datei und dafür benutze ich folgende Befehle <c:import var="xml" url="http://localhost:30880/set" charEncoding="UTF-8" > (hier benutze ich JSTL). Nun muss ich den Inhalt dieser XML-Dokument in einer Popup-Fenster anzeigen.
Also ich habe eine JavaScript Funktion implementiert und die funktioniert einwandfrei. Der Function OpenPopUpWindow wird der Inhalt der Popup-Fenster übergeben(Übergabeparameter) wie folgendes OpenPopUpWindow(ContentOfPopUpWindow).
Das Problem liegt nur beim übergeben der Inhalt der XMl-Dokument. Ich erhalte immer eine Fehlermeldung und wenn ich den Quelltext der JSP-Seite anschaue um die Fehler zu lokalisieren und zu identifizieren, stelle ich fest, dass die XMl-Dokument mehrere Zeile hat.
Also meine Frage lautet konkrete wie folgendes:
Wie kann ich das ein mehrere zeilige XML-Dokument an ein JavaScript übergeben?
Bis jetzt habe ich folgende zwei Befehle benutzt:
OpenPopUpWindow(<%=xml%>);
oder
<c:set var="xmldoc" value="${fn:substring(xml, 1, fn:length(xml))}"/>
OpenPopUpWindow("${xmldoc}"


----------

